

How do I learn Ruby & Rails? - mattjaynes
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2009/8/3/how-do-i-learn-ruby-rails
I often get asked this question as well - I'll be sure to remember this page as a resource to send folks to.
======
Davertron
I really love www.railscasts.com

While some of this stuff has changed over time due to changes in the Rails
API, it's still a great resource to learn things you didn't even know you
could do and to see how certain situations can be handled. Ryan does a great
job making the screencasts short and very focused too, so you can always go
there looking for something specific, and chances are Ryan has covered it.

------
zackola
A wise man once yelled at me after I badgered him with questions one too many
times, "Use the source Luke". And that's what I'd recommend. Read as much Ruby
source code as you can (ahem, github), make the effort to understand why the
authors designed a piece of code the way the did. The Rails source continues
to evolve into a great example of interesting to read Ruby - but you might
want to start out with something a bit simpler like Sinatra :)

~~~
eswat
Sinatra is a great framework to start off with when you're getting into Ruby.
Especially with the omitted boilerplate that you would get when you create a
new rails project.

------
jamesbritt
Some docs, tutorials, and assorted stuff at <http://www.ruby-doc.org>

------
erikwiffin
might not teach you ruby, but totally worth reading anyways.

<http://poignantguide.net/ruby/>

